# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Ανανέωση διαχειριστικής ομάδας φόρουμ

## Muscleboss

Επειδή το φόρουμ όλο και μεγαλώνει και δημιουργούνται νέες ανάγκες, για να ανταποκριθεί αποτελεσματικά η διαχειριστική ομάδα αποφασίστηκε μια μικρή ανανέωσή της με την επιστροφή κάποιων παλιών διαχειριστών και την είσοδο νέου "αίματος"  :01. Mr. Green: 

Έχουμε λοιπόν την επιστροφή δυο παλιών μας moderators: giannis64 και sTeLaKoS

και τα εξής νέα μέλη στη διαχειριστική ομάδα ως officers: ελμερ, average_joe και grtech

Καλή δυναμη στα νέα παιδιά και καλή υπομονή... θα τη χρειαστούν  :03. Thumb up: 

--

Ακόμα μετά από αρκετά χρόνα συνεισφοράς στη διαχείρηση του φόρουμ, οι παλιοσειρές NASSER, KATERINI 144 και argyrakis λόγω προσωπικών υποχρεώσεων θα αφήσουν τη διαχείρηση του φόρουμ, αλλά θα παραμείνουν μάχιμοι στην ομάδα του  :bodybuilding.gr:  και στην παρέα μας με διαφορετικές αρμοδιότητες.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

Καλως τα "φρεσκα",καλως και τα "ωριμα"...(  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## Fataoulas

Παναγιωτη καλημερα

Μια απορια που εχω, απο τοτε που προτοειδα το τιτλο "retired mod" σε καποιους
Γιατι καποιος (πχ Νασσερ) ναι μεν να μην ειναι τοσο ενεργος λογω υποχρεωσεων αλλα να μην παραμεινει στη διαχειρηση?
Μπορει να μπαινει μονο μια φορα τη βδομαδα, αλλα εκεινη τη φορα να δει κατι στραβο και να το διορθωσει αμμεσα

Αφου μπαινουν που μπαινουν ως μελη, γιατι να μη παραμενουν μαχιμοι αφου ειναι και εμπειροι και αξιοπιστοι?

----------


## aqua_bill

welcome...welcome again  :01. Smile:

----------


## Andreas C.

Γιάννη και Στέλιο τελικά δεν θα βρείτε την ησυχία σας  :01. Mr. Green:  

Χαράλαμπε, Γιώργο και average joe  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  καλή αρχή στα νέα καθήκοντα σας και όχι τώρα που πήρατε προαγωγή να μην μας μιλάτε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

Να σαι καλα Ανδρεα   :08. Toast:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Καλη αρχή σε όλους παλιούς και νέους!

----------


## NASSER

> Παναγιωτη καλημερα
> 
> Μια απορια που εχω, απο τοτε που προτοειδα το τιτλο "retired mod" σε καποιους
> Γιατι καποιος (πχ Νασσερ) ναι μεν να μην ειναι τοσο ενεργος λογω υποχρεωσεων αλλα να μην παραμεινει στη διαχειρηση?
> Μπορει να μπαινει μονο μια φορα τη βδομαδα, αλλα εκεινη τη φορα να δει κατι στραβο και να το διορθωσει αμμεσα
> 
> Αφου μπαινουν που μπαινουν ως μελη, γιατι να μη παραμενουν μαχιμοι αφου ειναι και εμπειροι και αξιοπιστοι?


Φίλε με κολακεύουν πραγματικά πολύ τα λόγια σου, αλλά πάντα υπάρχει και ένα ''αλλά''  :01. Smile: 
Το να κάνεις διαχείριση δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση καθώς δημιουργεί υποχρεώσεις, ευθύνες και περιορίζει εν μέρη το πραγματικό σου προφίλ. Είμαι στην ομάδα από το 2008... δεν είναι λίγο, κουράζεσαι... Προσπαθούσα να κάνω διαχείριση και παράλληλα να συνεισφέρω με τις γνώσεις μου και την εμπειρία μου, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο και λόγο χαρακτήρα έχω έρθει πολλές φορές σε σύγκρουση και με μέλη και με άτομα της διαχείρισης γιατί προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο γίνεται πιο αντικειμενικός αλλά και διπλωμάτης σε κάποιους λεπτούς χειρισμούς, όπως είναι ο σεβασμός και η προτεραιότητα σε αγωνιστικούς αθλητές bodybuilding. Φυσικά αν δεν υπάρχουν οι αντιπαραθέσεις δεν γινόμαστε καλύτεροι! Αυτό ελπίζω να το καταλαβαίνουν και να το κατανοούν οι περισσότεροι.
Ωστόσο θα μπαίνω στο φόρουμ να περνάω ευχάριστα χωρίς το άγχος της διαχείρισης και πιστεύω έτσι θα συνεισφέρω περισσότερο και στη παρέα του φόρουμ αλλά και στο άθλημα του bodybuilding. Και φυσικά σε εκδηλώσεις και συναντήσεις θα είμαι πάντα παρόν να συνεισφέρω και να περνάμε ευχάριστα! Ελπίζω σε μια συνάντηση φίλων σύντομα  :01. Smile: 
Εδώ θα είμαι και θα τα λέμε, από τη διαχείριση αποχώρησα όχι από την ομάδα όπως ανέφερε και ο Muscleboss  :08. Toast:

----------


## liveris

καλη αρχη στους νεους κ καλη συνεχεια στους παλιους.. :02. Welcome:

----------


## HACKERWALLK3R

Καλή αρχή στα νέα μέλη του staff και φυσικά καλή συνέχεια στους αποχωρήσαντες!!! 
Keep up the good work!

----------


## HACKERWALLK3R

> καλη αρχη στους νεους κ καλη συνεχεια στους παλιους..


LOL.   :Stick Out Tongue:  γράψαμε ακριβώς το ίδιο.

----------


## liveris

> LOL.   γράψαμε ακριβώς το ίδιο.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

καλη δυναμη στα νεα παιδια που μπηκαν στην ομαδα της διαχειρησης ((ελμερ, average_joe και grtech)), μιας και θα εισπραξουν μερικα νεα πραγμματα. :02. Welcome: 






> Καλή δυναμη στα νέα παιδιά  και καλή υπομονή... θα τη χρειαστούν 
> καλως ηρθατε..


εδω θελω να πω το εξεις..

εδω και αρκετο καιρο, η ποιοτητα χαρακτηρων των μελων στο φορουμ εχει ανεβει.   :03. Awesome: 
και αφου μπορεσαμε να κανουμε διαχειρηση πριν απο 2-3 χρονια, τωρα θα μας φανει παιχνιδακι.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι είναι οι αποχαιρετισμοί λένε,απλά εδω στην περίπτωσή μας, τα παιδιά της ομάδας Νασσερ, Φωτης και Στρατος θα είναι κοντά μας ως μέλη του φόρουμ, και ως παρέα στις εκδηλώσεις που συμμετέχουμε.
Τους ευχαριστούμε γιατι μονο όποιος εχει περάσει απο διαχείριση φόρουμ  και έχει τετοια διαρκεια, καταλαβαίνει την προσφορά τους.
Για τον Στελιο και τον Γιαννη, θα είναι εύκολη η μετάβασή τους, μετά από ένα διαλλειμα ξεκούρασης,καθότι εμπειροι διαχειριστές και εκεινοι.

Στον ελμερ,grtech & average joe, καλή αρχή και τους ευχαριστούμε που ανταποκρίθηκαν στο κάλεσμά μας, η επιλογή θεωρώ ότι θα μας δικαιώσει..

Καλη συνέχεια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Fataoulas

> Φίλε με κολακεύουν πραγματικά πολύ τα λόγια σου, αλλά πάντα υπάρχει και ένα ''αλλά'' 
> Το να κάνεις διαχείριση δεν είναι απλή υπόθεση καθώς δημιουργεί υποχρεώσεις, ευθύνες και περιορίζει εν μέρη το πραγματικό σου προφίλ. Είμαι στην ομάδα από το 2008... δεν είναι λίγο, κουράζεσαι...


Oλα αυτα περιγραφουν 100% τις ευθυνες ενος διαχειριστη, και αν καποιος δε το εχει κανει *ΔΕ* μπορει να ξερει

(σχεδον 10 χρονια διαχειριστης  σε φορουμ με θεμα τη μοτοσικλετα, ολα ελευθερα χωρις ban και περιορισμους... αλλα αυτη την ελευθερια τη πληρωσαμε ακριβα... το φορουμ εκλεισε.... μακαρι να ηταν οπως εδω)

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Σιδεροκέφαλοι παιδιά!!!
Όπως είπε και ο κ.Γιάννης πιο πάνω,εχουν πεσει αρκετα οι τόνοι στο φόρουμ τους τελευταίους μήνες οπότε θα είναι πιο ευκολα τα πράγματα!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nastya

καλη αρχη στους καινουργιους και welcome back στους παλιους  :05. Biceps:

----------


## vaggan

καλη αρχη στον αγαπητο και συμπαθεστατο ελμερ... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome: και τον αγαπητο φιλο gr tech εναν ανθρωπο με τρομερο επιπεδο

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Μια απο τα ίδια με αυτα που ειπε ο vaggan :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green: Kαλη αρχη παιδες και σιδεροκεφαλοι. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

Καλη αρχη στο νεο ''αιμα'' της ομαδας μας.Ευχομαι υπομονη και παλι υπομονη!!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο giannis64 k o Stelakos εχουν δηξει την δυναμη τους κ η πειρα τους ειναι απαραιτητη.
Ο ελμερ κ ο grthech απο την μεχρι τωρα παρουσια τους νομιζω εχουν δηξει τι παιδια ειναι.
Νασσερ Αrgyrakis k Kατερινι 144 καλη ξεκουραση κ ελπιζω να ειστε κοντα μας ενεργα.
Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους.

----------


## panakos

Παιδια καλη δύναμη και πολυ υπομονή εύχομαι!!Να στε γέροι και δυνατοι!!

----------


## ελμερ

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια.... :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:    χαρηκα παρα πολυ για την επανοδο του Stelakou και του gianni64 που στν αρχη ειχα παρει απο φοβο αλλα μετα συμπαθησα ιδιαιτερα....ακομα χαρηκα για τον  average_joe και grtech που ειναι αψογοι και με γνωσεις......μακαρι να ειμαστε αγαπημενοι να μην χρειαζεται να ερχομαστε στη δυσκολη θεση να γινομαστε κακοι..... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ArgoSixna

Για τους νεους της ομαδας , αρχιστε τα ΜΠΑΝακια του καλοκαιριου απο τωρα! Χρειαζονται αρκετα . Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια  :02. Welcome:

----------


## beefmeup

> μακαρι να ειμαστε αγαπημενοι να μην χρειαζεται να ερχομαστε στη δυσκολη θεση να γινομαστε κακοι.....


+1
σιδεροκεφαλοι οι καινουριοι παιδια.. :01. Mr. Green: 
για τους παλιους τα ξερετε τα κολπα,οποτε η συμβολη σας ειναι πολυτιμη..
νασσερ καλη συνεχεια σε οτι κανεις μαν..αν κρινω απ την βελτιωση που παρουσιαζεις σωματικα συνεχως η επιτυχια ειναι δεδομενη..
Φωτη θα μου λειψει ο Ιταλος με την σαλτσα ρε φιλε... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> Φωτη θα μου λειψει ο Ιταλος με την σαλτσα ρε φιλε...


αηδιες!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστούμε για την υποδοχή παιδιά.  :08. Toast:

----------


## sAVAZz

καλη τυχη μανγεψ!!!

----------


## grtech

Καλή δύναμη, με διαύγεια πνεύματος σε όλο την ομάδα του bodybuilding.gr ''σε μας τα νεούδια (τον φίλο Μπάμπη και average_joe  :03. Thumb up: ), στους παλιούς (Γιάννη και Στέλιο  :02. Welcome: ) που επιστρέφουν ξανά στα γνώριμα λημέρια αλλά και στο βασικό team που παραμένει ακλόνητο στην πρώτη γραμμή.

Επίσης να ευχηθώ καλή πορεία σε ότι και αν κάνουν εντός και εκτός γυμναστηρίων στα μέλη που αποχωρούν απο τον ρόλο της διαχείρισης αλλα αυτό δεν έχει να πει, διότι η παρουσία τους στην παρέα παραμείνει και αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό απο όλα.

*Να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους και φίλες για τα καλά τους λόγια και για τις ευχές*  :02. Love: , αλλα και το *team του bodybuilding.gr* για την εμπιστοσύνη που μου δείχνει να αναλάβω την ευθύνη της διαχείρισης του officer.

Απο μέρος μου να γνωρίζουν οτι οι τίτλοι και τα αξιώματα έρχονται και φεύγουν αλλα η καρδιά μένει η ίδια, και όπως και πριν έτσι και τώρα οι παρέα σας είναι και θα παραμείνει απο τα λίγα εκείνα που με φέρνουν καθημερινά σε επαφή με την αγαπημένη μου πατρίδα.

Καλοτάξιδοι όλα μας τα μέλη του φόρουμ και ας μένουν μόνο τα ωραία και τα όμορφα.  :03. Thumb up: 





> Γιάννη και Στέλιο τελικά δεν θα βρείτε την ησυχία σας  
> 
> Χαράλαμπε, Γιώργο και average joe  καλή αρχή στα νέα καθήκοντα σας και όχι τώρα που πήρατε προαγωγή να μην μας μιλάτε


Ανδρέα μου λες να πάθω τέτοια παράκρουση στα γεράματα;  :01. Razz: 

''Δεν άκουσα. Πώς είπατε; Ορίστε; Συγγνώμη, κύριε, ποιος είστε;'' :08. Turtle: 




> Για τους νεους της ομαδας , αρχιστε τα ΜΠΑΝακια του καλοκαιριου απο τωρα! Χρειαζονται αρκετα . Καλη αρχη και καλη συνεχεια


Be Careful what you wish for....  :01. Mr. Green: 

Να πω πάνω σε αυτό ότι κάθε ταξίδι έχει την γαλήνη του, έχει και τις φουσκοθαλασσιές του, οτι καιρό όμως και αν έχει δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρεξηγήσω κανέναν για ότι κάνω είναι με καλή καρδιά,

και αν με πετυχαίνετε στις μπόρες μου και στις στραβοτιμονιές μου σας ζητώ την υπομονή σας, για η υπομονή κάνει τον *άνθρωπο*.  :08. Toast: 

Υ.Γ. Να σημειώσω γιατι είναι ύψιστης σημασίας, οτι όσο αφορά την δική μου εκλογή για officer, ήταν μέσα απο μια διάφανη και πέρα για πέρα αμερόληπτη διαδικασία.
Νονέ σε ευχαριστώ.  :02. Joker:

----------


## Eddie

Σιδεροκεφαλοι παιδια..  :03. Clap:

----------


## Lao

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε όλα τα παιδιά!  :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

Ψιτ, joe... ακόμα περιμένω την γνώμη σου για το Pak μου...  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## spartan77

συγχαρητηρια και καλη δυναμη για παλιους και νεους :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## average_joe

thanks παιδες και απο μενα  :08. Toast: 

καλη συνεχεια στους παλιους που αφηνουν την διαχειριση :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 




> Απο μέρος μου να γνωρίζουν οτι οι τίτλοι και τα αξιώματα έρχονται κ φεύγουν


+1 

@Lao ("ελα παππου..."), δεν γινεται να εχω πιο εμπεριστατωμενη αποψη απο σενα  :01. Smile:

----------


## goldenera

Συγχαρητήρια στη διεύθυνση του bodybuilding.gr για τις επιλογές των νέων διαχειριστών και την επάνοδο των παλαιότερων. Καλή επιτυχία στα νέα σας καθήκοντα παιδιά αν και τη θεωρώ σίγουρη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fataoulas

Polyneike? retired και συ?   :01. Sad:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

εμ ειδες ποσο γρηγορα γερναει ο ανθρωπος που λενε :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> Polyneike? retired και συ?


Ποιός, τί ,πού :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Stark

Με το καλο λοιπον σε ολους ! αλλα εγω 
εχασα επεισοδια με τον beef , ποτε σταματησες ?

----------


## beefmeup

παιδια επειδη κατα καιρους περνω διαφορα πμ που εχουν να κανουν με διαχειριση,να τονισω οτι πλεον *ΔΕΝ* εχω σχεση με διαχειριση του φορουμ.
να απευθυνεστε σε αυτους που κατω απο το νικ τους εχουν τους τιτλους *"OFFICER"/"MODERATOR"
*ευχαριστω..

----------

